# Course Structure USC and NYU



## bri (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi there,
Quick question. Any of you guys know the course structure of USC and NYU's MFA programs? I was looking up online. So far I gather that NYU works on five films during the program. What about USC? Will there be mandatory placements during the programs in both schools? I am hoping to do some placement during the program, should I be accepted. Is that realistic in terms of workload?
Thanks!

Bri


----------



## Chris W (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure, unfortunately.  Do you have any idea @TheArsenal1886 ?


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Bri,

I know very little about NYU's program, but here are USC's degree requirements for a production MFA: http://catalogue.usc.edu/schools/cinema/production/#mfa-film-and-tv-production

I'm not quite sure how infer the term "film" in your question, so I'll try and answer in different ways:

As far as creating and working on short films assoicated with USC, you will create many yourself (no exact number, entirely dependent on the courses you take), and you'll be required, in certian classes, to help out on others' sets. I believe in Production II, for example, that you're divided into groups of three, and you'll rotate roles as you each make your film.

As far as participation with non-USC films, I imagine individual courses could require that you contribute on a set of some sort, but that's only course-specific. You're not required by the SCA to work on a non-USC film to earn a Production MFA, but you should be doing it anyway, in my opinion.

As far as placements are concerned, there aren't any mandatory placements as mentioned above. USC is really good about making its students aware of opportunites, both inside and outside of USC, to gain that essential on-set, or simply intra-industry, experience, but those are usually more of just notices and contact information. There could be placements, in a sense, if USC has been in contact with a UPM or someone on a project looking for students to help out or observe, but there's nothing as concrete as "go to this office, and they'll place you somewhere"-- as least as far as I'm aware.

USC has an online job board that "allows alumni and students to search for jobs, internships and resources in the entertainment industry." It requires a login, which is annoying to someone without one, but assures that the opportunites posted are at least semi-legitimate. So, while there aren't any specific placement services for working on films, there's basically everything else.

They've also got their Student-Industry Relations Office which is more career-focused, but very beneficial all the same. http://cinema.usc.edu/sir/

Connections you make in summer internships or through working on school-affiliated projects are also common and effective ways of finding your way onto as many sets as possible, regardless of the school you're attending.

Sorry I couldn't speak to the NYU program, but it appears you've found at least some helpful information on that.


----------

